# Red Jewel Fry!!!! Need to separate them?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been whining for months about my "stupid jewels" and actually have a buyer from craigslist that was gonna pick them up tomorrow but after searching the tank for the female - hadnt seen her in a few days - I see there is a swarm of FRY!!!! I've been waiting months for this moment!!!! lol!!!!! now in my excitement - what do I do? I shouldnt separate the parents from fry to soon or they'll turn on each other right? I dont want them to eat their babies, Please someone tell me what to do quick!! : )


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

you can separate them from the parents i would get a 10 gallon or a 5 gallon with a sponge filter and a heater nothing else


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Separate the babies to their own tank with a sponge filter, or a HOB with the intake covered with filter floss or panty hose. Shove a heater in there and feed away. Feel free to ask more questions as they pop up.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

So it wont screw up the pair if I take their babies away right away? I dont have a spare tank right now, how about a breeder net in a 10gal fry tank? Think that could work ?

How fast do they grow? (typically...

Could you look at my video and tell me what it's doing at 35-50 seconds into the video???!


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Video is no longer available. No it wont screw up the pair. And the breeder net might work for about a week or so, don't want to stunt their growth. Go get a tote from walmart and stick a sponge filter and a heater in.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

cevvin said:


> Video is no longer available. No it wont screw up the pair. And the breeder net might work for about a week or so, don't want to stunt their growth. Go get a tote from walmart and stick a sponge filter and a heater in.


good idea. I just checked that youtube and its working fine :-? - wanna try it again?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hu You should let some babies with their parents too, they will take care of them and yu'll have some saved in another tank.
xris


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Beach,

I don't advocate removing fry from their parents until two weeks after the free-swimming stage. The parents can care for their fry much better than we can. Feed them well.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

